

Things to Do With Your Own Drone - jessedhillon
http://www.forbes.com/sites/venkateshrao/2012/02/20/top-ten-things-to-do-with-your-own-drone/

======
noonespecial
"There is no reason for any individual to have a computer in his home."

\--Ken Olsen, the founder and CEO of Digital Equipment Corporation

